# Earthworm Jim and Earthworm Kim Costumes



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

*Earthworm Jim and Earthworm Kim Costumes (Update 7/24/12)*

Hey guys and Gals,

We are back at it, we are building an Earthworm Jim and Earthworm Kim costume and wanted to share the progress with all of you.

We will be going for a classic Jim, a HUGE muscle chest piece custom sculpted Head, Gloves and Feet! We will top the costume off with a white spandex suit, and custom made suspenders and holster.

Kim will be outfitted with a custom sculpted lady muscle chest and head, pink spandex suit, a blond wig, Purple Gloves and gold pearls! We will also top off this costume with custom made purple suspenders and holster

We decided to start with the Head so we are custom Sculpting it. Here are a few rough pics
Enjoy

















Thanks for checking it out
Jeremey

more pics at the website


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Nice! I loved Earthworm Jim.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks, There is a long way to go on this and there will be lots of updates!
Oh ya didnt everyone love earthworm jim??


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Oh my God... AWESOME. I'm following this one........ I loved the Earthworm Jim game


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks for the replys, Now here is a small update of the sculpt. It is nearly complete, there is some teeth work and some smoothing that needs to go on, other that that we are nearly there.
Here are a couple pics of the updated sculpt
















We are hoping to have the sculpt complete on thursday and start molding it. We will see how that goes.

Thanks for checking in
Jeremey

for more pictures feel free to check out the website ( http://malmey-studios.com/?p=2104 )


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Still looking awesome. I cannot wait to see the finished product


----------



## murtermanor (Mar 11, 2012)

OH MY GOD.... i love earth worm jim!!!!!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Ok, Its update time!!
Yesterdat the sculpt got finished as promised. Mallie did a beautiful job on it and even added some texturing. WOW! I am in love with this sculpt, I think this is one of my favorite we have ever done and it is HUGE, its something like 28-30 inch tall. So last night (against Mallie's better judgement, which is usually right I might add) I decided to mold this Groovy sculpt. Well nearly 6 hours later a 50# bag of plaster some busted up fingers a broken and repaired corner and dug out clay we ended up with a very nice mold with no surface damage. Tonight i will spend some time spraying out the mold and getting it ready for the cast. In the mean time check out the finished sculpt and look at that detail, ooooooooooh detail! 

















Check out the website for all the pics of the sculpt
http://malmey-studios.com/?page_id=2136

As always thanks for checking in and following along.
Jeremey


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

I'm still in awe... This is rad


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thank You so much!! We are working very hard on this costume.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

anxious to see how this one turns out, Jeremy.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Eric!!

I see your back on the brotherhood, Im glad your back!


----------



## knguyen (Jun 25, 2012)

Looks good! Can't wait to see the finished product. I remember playing that on the Sega Genesis all the time!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks we are getting ready to get latex and pour what we hope to be a good head cast! We are also in the process of Sculpting the huge muscle chest!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Earthworm Jim is always amusing. I love it



MalmeyStudios said:


>


Quite a pair of 'eyes' there...


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Would love to see how you setup your mold for that shape. You do a 2 part mold with the seam running up the cent line of the face?

Also what clay did you use, and what paint did you apply pre-molding?

Always love to see how others handle the sculpting/mold making process!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Well we split it right up the middle parting the 2 eyes and we did a 2 part plaster mold for latex, the mold is pretty big and pretty heavy. The pre paint we used was a one coat primer/pant type in black gloss which turned into an ordeal and got stuck all up in the mold taking me about 5 hours to deal with, but we got it figured out. As for the clay we use WED.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Ok Just a couple updates to this, We got the first pull of the latex mast out. Its gunna need a paint job and we are planning to put black mesh in the mouth area.








We also got really far on the Muscle chest sculpt, Mallie finished it and we got it molded. A little sanding and it will be ready for latex. This thing is HUGE!! The bicepts are 25" The collar was also designed to shere it can be cut off for a generic hero muscle chest.
















To keep up with this build check out our website.
Earthworn Jim/Kim In-progress Section

To see all the pics of the chest check them out here
Earthworm Jim/Hero Muscle Chest

Thanks for checking in love the following for this!
Jeremey


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

Looking really good! Sorry to hear the primer was such a pain to get out of the mold. What kind of release agent did you use?


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

Holy crap... I love it.


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

VexFX said:


> Looking really good! Sorry to hear the primer was such a pain to get out of the mold. What kind of release agent did you use?


Good ole vasoline!!
It all worked out, thanks for the compliments all of you!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 19, 2012)

I just wish I could say more without sounding like an idiot... friggen awesome.... awesome.. awesome


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

LOL! You dont sound like an idiot to me!

Thanks Man!


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

This is so awesome. My girlfriend is gonna love this thread!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks Man! I hope she enjoys it!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Big update here, We finished up and painted Earthworm Kim’s Head. I guess you could say we were inspired by her hair. We stuck pretty close to the original design with just a few extra added touches. We added the eyeshadow above her eyes. We also could not resist adding her eyelashes earrings and bow, is’nt she beautiful? the Muscle chest is coming along we are reinforcing the muscles, and adding the closure to the back. We are also finishing up the hands and feet, pics to follow very soon. we are also finishing up the muscle sculpt up for Earthworm Kim’s body. That’s right, she gets her own sculpt. So stay tuned & check out a full 360 degree view of Kim's Mask.
As always thanks for checking in and following along
Jeremey


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Just a quick Update, we are nearly done with this build


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Looking awesome!

Can not wait to see it completely done


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Sorry I have been gone for so long and have not updated this thread but we have had a very busy season. After months of working on this costume we finally have it finished. We actually finished it around September 27th but had to ship both the Jim and the Kim costumes out to the customer before being able to photograph it. Sooooo we made another. We have a Convention coming up this weekend Detroit FanFareWe are planning putting this bad boy on display in their CosPlay Zone. Anyway We sculpted the Head, Hands, Feet, Chest, Backpack, Suppenders, and even made the gun. The complete costume is latex with exception of the Lycra Undersuit (for those of you that have not followed the build).
so without further delay I present to you Malmey Studios Earthworm Jim.
A little photoshop magic

























We would like to thank everyone that followed this thread and build. We appericate all the comments and the constructive critisism.

Feel free to check out all the pics at our website Malmey Studios Earthworm Jim
Jeremey & Mallie


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

That is quite fantastic. Well done.


----------



## jal129 (Oct 2, 2012)

I love this costume so much. It's "Guuuuuuuuuh-roovy!"


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

Thanks so much, this costume was alot of hard work but is a blast to wear.
Totally worth it!!


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

A friend of ours from Canada got our Earthworm Kim Costume and Won $1000 in the costume contest, Thats Awesome!! She sent me a quick pic before they went out and I thought Id share it here as the final update to this build.









Thanks Again for all the support and to everyone for following along.
Jeremey


----------

